# Omnisphere vs. Zebra



## Will Musser (Dec 12, 2016)

I use Omnisphere heavily, and have had my eye on Zebra for awhile. Seeing how composers such as Zimmer and Mac Quayle use Zebra has really attracted me to U-he products. I guess I'm trying to figure out, what will Zebra give me that Omni won't?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2016)

Much lighter memory footprint. For pure synth tones I love Zebra.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2016)

Apple's vs. Oranges two different instruments that go about things and two different ways both very sonically useful but again very different


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 12, 2016)

synthpunk, I've actually had the same question. I have Omnisphere 2 so I know that software pretty well. In what ways would you say it's different? Would you say that Zebra requires more tweaking than Omnisphere? Regarding Omnisphere 2, I love it because it sounds really great out of the box.

I've also been interested in Diva as well. My experience has been with traditional instruments so I have very little experience with soft synths.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 13, 2016)

Omnisphere uses sample based waveforms as its basis for sound design, where as zebra uses several different types of synthesis for its sound design. If that point is moot to you then I would listen to all the demos as possible you can and get a feel for which one will fit your tastes best.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 13, 2016)

Three thoughts:

1. Zebra is essentially one sound per instance, by contrast with Omni's eight. It's not technically monophonic because it has [edit: can have] a lot of oscillators and other sound sources in each instance, but nevertheless you have to load a separate instance for each sound.

2. Users have to learn at least a little bit about synthesis to enjoy Zebra to the max or else risk being stuck using just presets. Omni is quite a bit more obvious, to me at least. There are Youtube videos a-plenty about various aspects of Zebra, but certainly it requires either more background or a bit more effort to get where you want to go than does Omnisphere.

3. Get Dark Zebra -- it has more stuff than "regular" Zebra.


----------



## rJames (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree with John on all points plus...you must have them both.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks John for the great explanations. Dang, I may just have to get both.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 13, 2016)

Both are great.
There is some similarity - since both are capable of an organic sound that perfectly blends with the orchestral palette - but there are also differences.
Omnisphere comes with tons of amazing sampled stuff.
Zebra has some specific modules (like the "comb") that offers lots of opportunities.
And in my opinion, the filters of Zebra (and specially Zebra HZ) are a in an other league.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 14, 2016)

Matt from the unfinished (http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/) offers presets for Zebra, Omni and others. When you listen through the walk throughs on YouTube you also hear how Matt uses Omni or zebra to generate different sounds.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 14, 2016)

I had Omnisphere but sold it because I studied the heck out of Zebra/HZ and didn't feel as though I needed it anymore (I should mention that I have a ton of synths anyway, like Wavemapper/'generator, Harmor and Sytrus, Largo, PPG Wave 3. Electra, Diva, Bazille, a bunch of Arturia...oh heck, too many to list lol!).

However, from the month or two I owned Omnisphere, I could see where it could be a number one synth for anyone. It has a ton of cool functions, and plenty of presets to both fool with and learn from.

I personally go to Zebra as a default, both because I know it top to bottom and inside/out, plus I absolutely adore (and prefer over any other) the sound.

I have to mention Simon Stockhausen's Zebra preset packs like 1st Encounter and 2nd Thoughts, both are really creative. His stuff really helped me with my own sound design studies, not to mention the _*devastating*_ HZ.

And I too agree with John, it's way better to get HZ with your Zebra (and super fun to hear how easy it is to get a cinematic sound to your music with that set). Though Zebra is a powerhouse any way you look at it, the Diva filters and other oddities in HZ make it an essential addition to ones arsenal.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes zebra HZ all the way vs zebra2. it's worth the extra $100 in my opinion for the diva filters.

You also will receive a free license for zebra 3 when it comes out if you are a zebra HZ owner.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 14, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> You also will receive a free license for zebra 3 when it comes out if you are a zebra HZ owner.



I believe Urs was talking about a special Xmas happening this year...maybe it's our 3   

Talk about eagerly awaited.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Not to strive too much off topic but I would like to actually see all those pedal effects from RE Pro - 1 as an effects plugin but we will see


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 14, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Omnisphere uses sample based waveforms as its basis for sound design, where as zebra uses several different types of synthesis for its sound design. If that point is moot to you then I would listen to all the demos as possible you can and get a feel for which one will fit your tastes best.


Actually, Omnisphere has a very deep synth engine, not only a huge sample set.


----------



## Will Musser (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys! The more I listen to Zebra the more impressed I am. I've also been checking out some of the sound sets from The Unfinished, seriously amazing sounds.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Matt is definitely one of the best out there.

If you're looking for something off the beaten path look at Alexander Hacke NYC sound set and the Kyhon Soundset both available on the U-he page.. 
http://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra2-patch-banks 

This is a very good free one
https://originsofaudio.com/product/zebramatic/

I also really like the textures from this sound set...
https://originsofaudio.com/product/imperium/



Will Musser said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! The more I listen to Zebra the more impressed I am. I've also been checking out some of the sound sets from The Unfinished, seriously amazing sounds.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 15, 2016)

I own both the Zebramatics from Origins of Audio, and they are both recommended.


----------



## Spip (Dec 15, 2016)

To me, they are great and different enough to own them both.
Even though you can, maybe, create exactly the same sound with these two synths, their user interface takes you to very different places. 

To learn Zebra, there are these short and sweet (and very efficient) tutorials https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8B3F7A60F7CF76BA

Another +1 for Zebra HZ. As said above, it will give you Zebra 3 for free.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 16, 2016)

I have both.
Love creating granular textures on Omnisphere using PCM snippets.
Great synth for recording.

Zebra2 HZ is my only live soft synth.
I can emulate Super Band Pass Filter sounds of the CS80 with the same quality of the real instrument.
ARP Odysseu/ 2600 sounds, Townsend VCS Looping EGgs aka Baba OReilly, many FM tones close to my FS1r.
It just does the work of several synths but is the only one I can use on large Speaker Arrays.

They must have used some big old Urei studio monitors when coding this synth.

It's in yo face.
Like Chris Hein Horns compared to Kontakt or BBB.
All useful, but no Cohones...


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 16, 2016)

Break down and buy both.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 17, 2016)

Omnisphere 2 has the ability to import your own samples, which was lacking in Omni 1. For me, my ears have grown tired of pure wave based sounds - though they have their place. I can't compare to Zebra as I dont own it. But Omni is easy to learn well laid out and immediately creates interesting sounds.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2016)

You would think that would be a useful feature but I have not had much luck with it at all even then going through the granulate feature. I don't know why and the few sound developers including their own sample content now in soundsets the results in my opinion have been mixed at best
I will turn to other things for this type of sound design such as Reaktor, Alchemy, Iris, or Granulate



ZeroZero said:


> Omnisphere 2 has the ability to import your own samples, which was lacking in Omni 1. For me, my ears have grown tired of pure wave based sounds - though they have their place. I can't compare to Zebra as I dont own it. But Omni is easy to learn well laid out and immediately creates interesting sounds.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2017)

Just in case someone wants to know...

I had a Bellari RP562 modified with new Analod Devices opamps and RCA 5751 Tubes.
Really nice on a Mains Out mix or even sampled instruments.
Liked it so much I bought a second one and sent it off to Voodoo Labs (ZZ Top customizer) for the same modification.

Since becoming addicted I bought the Radial Space Heater and Zebra2 HZ getting 2 channels of it is astounding.
I've got high quality Tube and Valve DSP Plugs from Algorithmix and SPL and others.
Just not the same.

So if anyone with a 500 Series Rack wants 2 channels of this check it out.
Want a pedal with Dual Triodes, they got that, run your digital soft synths in and out of RME Total Mix or UAD Console 2.

Zrbra2 HZ was already a hardware equivalent to me, but now it's even a juicier thick sounding big booty synth.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 11, 2017)

both are great for sure. they both have flexible envelopes and advance sequencer that helps getting away from EDM territory.
There is a demo for zebra2 and you can check it out for yourself. programming zebra is a bit different than other synths and Omni but Omni is also different.
I like both and I think its a matter of taste.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 11, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> You would think that would be a useful feature but I have not had much luck with it at all even then going through the granulate feature. I don't know why and the few sound developers including their own sample content now in soundsets the results in my opinion have been mixed at best
> I will turn to other things for this type of sound design such as Reaktor, Alchemy, Iris, or Granulate



I agree. I rather use granulate as well.
.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 11, 2017)

Recently went up to Dark Zebra and love it!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 11, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Recently went up to Dark Zebra and love it!



You have joined our Kult of the Striped Horse. Exclusive membership for Dark Zebra fanatics.


----------



## Vastman (Jan 11, 2017)

Here is an hour long instructional vid from Skippy... You will learn a lot and blow ur mind...



Of course I'd NEVER part with Omnisphere 2... Totally different and lovely creatures


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 11, 2017)

Don't forget to comb filter your new pet 



Parsifal666 said:


> You have joined our Kult of the Striped Horse. Exclusive membership for Dark Zebra fanatics.


----------



## ryst (Jan 11, 2017)

Spip said:


> Another +1 for Zebra HZ. As said above, it will give you Zebra 3 for free.



Zebra 3 isn't out yet, is it?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 11, 2017)

This year I'm buying both. No point in pissing about.


----------



## Vastman (Jan 11, 2017)

ryst said:


> Zebra 3 isn't out yet, is it?


No... Eagerly awaited for quite awhile now...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 11, 2017)

Hopefully 2017...
Here is some speculation, chatter, and a few comments from Urs.

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/zebra-3-speculation-thread.57790/



Vastman said:


> No... Eagerly awaited for quite awhile now...


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2017)

Zebra2 HZs Moog-ish Resonator going through Tubes is sick.
Have Diva Filter+XMF on another Bus and then adjust the separate VCAs/polyphonic compressors and controlling the separation is divine.
Decided to use Omnispheres ballsy Plucked partials to a punchy BPF Envelope snap patch on Zebra2 HZ.
Think I might start using both again.
They make great layered sounds.
Reminds of when I programmed my ancient Yamaha TX816.
Only not as offensive as 100% FM...

I strongly advise getting some Tubes if you can.
Can't believe what I've been missing these last few years.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 16, 2017)

Definitely not an either/or question.

Two wonderful synths that do loads of different things and totally justify owning both. What I like about both synths is that they work both simply and complicatedly. You can get good results just dipping your toe into their abilities, or you can go deep and perform some extraordinarily creative routing and modulation.

And thanks for the kind words about my noises in this thread.


----------

